# mb surf info?



## tinytfm (Sep 12, 2009)

i will be in mb in about a week and a half, and im curious how things are? are the bait running? the blues? etc. thanks much! tinytfm.:fishing:


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Mullet, mullet everywhere. Small ones, big ones, monster ones. The fleas must be on vacation because they are nowhere to be seen. Things are beginning to pick up, but I personally have not yet seen a feeding frenzy.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I was there most of last week. The sand is lousy with fleas (which means they are plentiful) and the mullet are right at your feet. The bull whiting are abundant and those slabs of pompano sure are pretty, and tasty I might add.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> The sand is lousy with fleas (which means they are plentiful) and the mullet are right at your feet.


you are the only one that i ever hear saying that the fleas are plentiful.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess you have to know where to look. That's all I used for bait last week.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

you know that getting them from the frozen bait section at wally world doesnt count as fleas being "plentiful" right?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Sure do. Alive and digging fleas are bountiful in the Grand Strand.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

If a Tennesseean says they r there i guess we have to beleive her. Also Tennesseean here GC girl. Church Hill in east TN.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

bountiful, yes. plentiful....all im saying is get them the day before, unless you are fishing the same spot everyday and youre right on top of a huge colony or something. and the walmart thing was a joke.....................


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Fins&butt4me said:


> Also Tennesseean here GC girl. Church Hill in east TN.


I'm here in Kingsport.

I fished several spots this trip and dug fleas in different places. Always prepared by digging the fleas before. Some days I was glad I did because I couldn't find them when I started fishing but some eventually showed up.


----------



## tinytfm (Sep 12, 2009)

im not into fleas. but im bringing gummy shrimp!!!! ive been curing them in salt for more than 2wks and ive got a week and a half to go. boy are they getting ripe and chewey. found the idea on line, and am looking forward to trying them. HOW'S THE FISHING AT MB???????tinytfm


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I agree with cheese......fleas are around but to say plentiful is a HUGE overstatement. They are hard to come by in most spots for sure. Been fishing down there for thirty years and I don't remember them ever being more absent? Originally from Bristol TN here to the east TN folks. I am getting ready to watch my vols lose to Florida by what I think will be 40 points..........Rees


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Be brave fellow Vol fan!!! Better times are ahead


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Went to Perry's yesterday and one of the family confirmed even THEY can't find fleas. They even think they might be gone for the season, although it's early. Kudos to GCsurfishingirl for her success in finding them.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Fleas are around and will be plentiful for quite a while longer. Perry's probably doesn't get enough calls for them to warrant looking around for them this time of year, most settle for the easy to catch mullet and shrimp that are readily avaiable anywhere right now. If you want them and want to fish with fleas all you have to do is put a little extra effort into it, because they are available, even plentiful, just depends on what u want to fish with and fish for.

Another note on fleas, I have never seen frozen fleas, where they were worth usuing, a complete waste from my experience.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

We're usually down there the first two weeks of every October. When I've put my mind to it, I have been able to find them. I have had to search, but I did find them. I'll be searching in two weeks


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

It seems to me that it all depends on where you are with regards to fleas. They ARE NOT plentiful in PAwley's, Litchfield or GC.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Volfan28 - Don't waste your time looking for fleas. Keep using that mullet. While you enjoy those blues, I'll be enjoying my pompano. 

I found fleas at Pawleys and GC. They are there but indeed harder to find at those two places. Didn't go to Litchfield but I suspect the same. I am far from a master digger so if I can find them, they are there. I don't know what you call plentiful, but when I can see another pod while I'm digging a pod, to ME, that is plentiful. 

Last Friday I dug enough fleas for me and 2 friends to fish all day. I had planned on digging enough just to get started but something told me to keep digging, so I dug. I was glad I did because where we chose to fish, the fleas did not show up until later and they were small. Now, I think it might have hurt a few ego's to use someone else's fleas (  ) but with out it, they would not have fished very long nor caught several pompano. One of those men was fishing with 3 rods with 3 hooks a rod. That's 9 fleas just to get bait in the water one time for one person. We fished from 6:45 a.m. until about 5:30 p.m. We used fleas the entire time with one man using some artificial and some live because like you, he didn't think I had enough fleas to last the whole day. To his surprise, I released unused fleas at the end of the day. To ME, that is an abundance of fleas. No pompano were caught on artificial. Next time I say I have enough fleas, he will use fleas. 

Now go get your cast net, get some mullet, and devour those blues!

  

Brittany


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Now go get your cast net, get some mullet, and devour those blues!


....and trout, and drum, and flounder.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

c0ch3s3 said:


> ....and trout, and drum, and flounder.


You are correct but a lot of blues are caught in between each of those. I prefer pompano so I'll stick with my sand fleas as long as I'm able to find them. As one of the guys said last week that I'm about the only female that can call him and say she has fleas, and it be a good thing! 

Sorry Tinytfm for this becoming a sand flea defender thread but they are little creatures so somebody has to stick up for them!  You are coast bound during some of the best fishing time of the year. Catch 'em up with your gummy shrimp since you don't like fleas!  Remember to tell us what you caught upon your return!

Brittany


----------



## tinytfm (Sep 12, 2009)

brittany, I'll let you know while I'm there as I'm taking my laptop with me. and since I have to pay extra for something they call a resort fee, I'll update if I have time. ttfm.


----------

